# small white worms



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

all over my tank are small white worms crawling around. are these going to hurt my p's?? how can i get rid of them??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

no they wont hurt your P's, do a water change and dont leave uneaten food in your tank.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

called Planaria. it is caused by over abundance of protein and food left in the water. Not harmful but if you want to get rid of them, clean up your excess food.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i have the same problem, but mine has two kinds, i think. one is thicker, shorter, and crawls only. the other one is thinner, longer, and that swims. both are white, but the shorter one looks dangerous to me...CAN ANY ONE ALSO TELL ME THIS PROBLEM TOO? big thanks....


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

when i said i had short skinny worms, they told me planaria. next thing ya know my feeder tank is empty. 50 feeders struck down


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

with a couple water changes they should be gone


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

this is might sound stupid, but when someone says do a couple water change...is it mean do it now or after a week or weekly? cuz i just changed my water to about 30% last night and also last week...that friggin white worms still there...both of them, the fat-short that crawls and the skinny-long that swims...darn..it just pissed me off...it's irritating... CAN SOMEONE KNOW HOW TO ELIMINATE THESE SUCKERS...PLEASE HELP?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Try to siphon them when you do your water changes. Dont leave any uneaten food just as stated above.


----------

